# Sirius Factory Installed vs Dealer Installed



## RobTN (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, can someone tell me if there are any advantages to a factory installed sirius on a Maxima versus a dealer installed sirius on a pre-wired Maxima? Is there any difference with the type and placement of the antenna? Any other differences? THANKS.


----------



## MorrisPowderCoating (Jan 14, 2006)

RobTN said:


> Hi, can someone tell me if there are any advantages to a factory installed sirius on a Maxima versus a dealer installed sirius on a pre-wired Maxima? Is there any difference with the type and placement of the antenna? Any other differences? THANKS.


*Rob-
I cant speak for the Maxima, but I am calling Monday about the Quest. I just got an '06 and it's prewired also. I already have a Sirius sat from our other van and have it installed already. But, since the van is prewired I'm going to get the info on having the dealer install theirs. 
If you think this will help you at all let me know and I'll post the info I get from them.


-Kevin*


----------

